# Shipping insects to Puerto Rico.



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Been a while since I keep any type of herps in Puerto Rico.

Used to be that I could buy just buy about any type of insect for my chameleons, anoles and amphibians. Now that Im trying to get back in the hobby and back in Puerto Rico, many of the U.S. vendors, even those that I would buy from in the past are not selling to Puerto Rico anymore.

Any vendors out there that do sell feeder insects to Puerto Rico?

Thank you


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Was hoping at least for some1 to give me some information. 

Guess I will keep catching and breeding my own flies?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

A lot of high-schools use FF's for genetics labs for high-school kids. Maybe you could get a starter culture from there.

Other than that, Carolina Biological might ship there, but I'm not sure.


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the info.

Unfortunately, highschools here at the island dont seem to like teaching genetics and the Universities I've talked to order them only when needed for an experiment or research. None has been very helpfull either.

I will keep asking vendors and will definately ask Carolina Biological. 

Aparently Bringing FF's to Puerto Rico requires a permit from the USDA. Something I'm working on. On the meantime Wild FF's it is. So far Ive been doing ok, but would like to make it easier by having flightless or wingless ones, hehe.

Once again Thank you.


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I tried calling Carolina Biological and sent them an e-mail. Still no response.

Do they only seel to isntitutions (schools and universities) or also to individuals?

Still hoping to find some FF's but on the meantime catching my own and making cultures.

Still need to master my dusting skills with the little buggers!!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

If you can't get them any other way, I might try this:

Go to a school/university that can order them, and offer to pay all the fees to get a few cultures if it's not too expensive.


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

That is exactly what I am trying to do. So far not much of a positive response. Hopefully they come around.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Also given the climate in PR, you should be able to do field sweepings year round.

Bill


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats exactly what I have been doing. Perhaps one of the advantages we have in the island. 

Only problem is I'm left with flying ff's and , well, they require a bit more work. removing them from my cultures to make new ones and dusting them can be a bit tricky. In the other hand, I can always have flies available (in case of a crash) just by putting some fruit outside.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Why wont any one sell you fly? Your consider a US territory so it does not have to clear customs to go their.
Brian


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, we a are considered a territory. Unfortunately doesnt work for everything. I believe Hawaii has some of our same issues and importing flies, even from mainland U.S. seems to be one of them

Funny thing is, no1 from the USDA or the PRDA has been able to give me a straight answer regarding the importation of flies from the U.S. And lately finding vendors that will supply other insects is also hard.

Vendors seem to give me 2 replies regarding most insects, specially flies, 1. they are considered a pest an permits are needed, 2. they wont make the trip to P.R alive.................that is a bit odd being that they do get sent to our Universities and I have bought in the past.

In the mean time wild type flies it is.......only part that is a bit troublesome is moving them form containers for dusting or making new cultures......... and collecting small criters.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hope this helps u in the right direction ps in canada its 35 bucks for the permits , could be similar there?

craig 
pps in canada the importer fills out for permits not the exporter if its the same do the paperwork yourself and make a deal with someone to ship once you have permit numbers 


Puerto Rico follows the same customs procedures as the United States mainland
Bienvenidos a America

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Print this ArticleSend to a Friend
Since Puerto Rico is a commonwealth of the United States, traveling to the island isn't any different than traveling from one state to another in the U.S. So, U.S. citizens won't need any special documents when coming from the mainland, but vacationers who are flying to Puerto Rico must have a government-issued photo ID (federal, state, or local) to board a plane due to new airport security regulations.

Authorities will, however, conduct a routine agricultural inspection to look for plants and products that are prohibited to enter the United States. Many fruits are allowed onto the mainland, including huge pineapples that are packed and sold at the airport during season. Avocado, papaya, coconut, and plantain can be taken to the contiguous 48; mango, sour sop, passion fruit and plants potted in soil cannot. For details on what can and cannot be transported to and from Puerto Rico, contact the U.S. Agriculture Department, Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service, Room G-110, Federal Building, Hyattsville, MD 20782 or call 787-253-4505 or 787-263-4506. Travelers carrying undeclared prohibited items will be fined on the spot. Articles from Vietnam, North Korea, Kampuchea, or Cuba; illegal publications; lottery tickets; chocolate liqueurs; or pre-Columbian artifacts may not be brought onto the mainland.

Visitors from other areas of the world should heed the same requirements for visiting any other destination in the United States. Be aware of the following customs tips and rules before entering the region:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The place to start is with APHIS (see http://www.aphis.usda.gov/). Ask them about the regulations to import flightless D. melanogaster (and stress it is melanogaster). 
Ed


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

If you can find some hard documentation that someone could show a customs agent and the TSA, you might find someone here going to PR or at least stopping in San Juan for a flight change that can bring you a few small cultures (petco size) that you can use for starters. I'm wondering if they would be dissallowed because of a final destination being another country, even if it's allowed in PR. I know some Carribean countries are really lax on what comes & goes, so it might not be a problem in that respect.


----------



## boricorso (Feb 19, 2008)

Than you all for the replies and information.

I have talked to APHIS, USDA, PRDA our equivalent of the EPA (which regulates somewhat the intruduction of insects etc...) and they all seem to have a diferent answer, haha.

I am working on getting a permit with the PRDA which in return should allow for one with the USDA. The PRDA one might be enough for a vendor to supply me (at least according to him).

Problem is here in PR things take a long time (longer than in the U.S.) to get acomplished. I deal with government agencies almost on a da to day basis (I'm an attorney) and know exactly how ineficient they are here in the island. Even with the request of the flies and i have stresed them being Melanogaster, they have no clue or definite answer fo rme.

In the USDA website they state that a permit is requiered for the importation of flies, but when i call them to request it I get mixed answers. Some say I dont need others say i do......and then it goes back to me asking for a PR permit. 

So while Im working on the permit, here in Puerto Rico, and pray for it to be aaproved ( i was told nothing might be done for the time being) I will keep searching for any1 that deals or has dealt with PR in the past.

On the meantime I'm culturing flying FF's and other little critters i can find. Besides them flying and the occasional headache with them ....im saving some money from shipping...so in the long run I might just keep doing what im doing if no permits are given to me.

Once again thank you all.


----------

